

FaceTime Video Calls Still Limited to Wi-Fi as LTE iPad Rolls Out - st3fan
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/15/facetime-video-calls-still-limited-to-wi-fi-as-lte-ipad-rolls-out/

======
st3fan
Carriers do not need to 'support' FaceTime over 4G in a any technical way. It
is just data THAT THEY DONT WANT YOU TO USE!

I am so angry about this.

